# Merry Christmas!



## christianhunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas,to all of you.I have built some special friendships with a lot of you.I hope all of you have a Merry Christmas,and are very Blessed in the coming New Year.For any of you,who still don't quite agree with me on things,may this be the year,your eyes are opened.Just kidding,
Like the wife says,I'll never change,I love to have fun.Be Blessed.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you too!!!!


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Merry CHRISTMAS......ops that is not pc, i mean happy holidays  no dag gummit,  I MEAN MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Madman (Dec 23, 2010)

christianhunter, brothers and sisters in Christ,

Have a Merry Christmas!

*Go on your way into the world in peace….
Be of good courage; Hold fast that which is good;
Render no man evil for evil; Strengthen the faint hearted;
Support the weak; Help and cheer the sick; Honor all men; 
Love and serve the Lord;
And the Grace of our Lord Jesus Christ, and the love of 
God and the fellowship of the Holy Spirit be with us 
all evermore.*


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Dec 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all! It sure will be at my house.
For God so loved the world


----------



## gtparts (Dec 23, 2010)

There is something that has been bothering me for several years now and I think I have finally put my finger on it. It is not so much the use of the word "merry", for we should all find joy and pleasure in the celebration of our Lord's birth. It is more the sense that we spend more time and energy in the merry-making than in the solemn contemplation of the event and all it's implications for the world and ourselves. When I slow down and dwell on the advent, that first appearing of God in flesh for the sake of such a sorry and rebellious lot, I am nearly always brought to tears. When I focus on the fact that He would do this for me, my knees buckle and my heart bows in reverence. Who, but God, would love so greatly that he would sacrifice the Perfect, the Innocent for the imperfect and guilty? I scarce can envision such a love, yet I know it is true.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you Christianhunter and to all the other brother's and sister's in Christ that I've come to know on this forum.
Our unity is not found in complete agreement on all issues.  Our unity is found in Jesus Christ and giving Him our complete life.
We are united in that we each seek new life in Christ.

Saturday, we'll remember the day God chose to come to the world he created.


----------



## christianhunter (Dec 23, 2010)

gtparts said:


> There is something that has been bothering me for several years now and I think I have finally put my finger on it. It is not so much the use of the word "merry", for we should all find joy and pleasure in the celebration of our Lord's birth. It is more the sense that we spend more time and energy in the merry-making than in the solemn contemplation of the event and all it's implications for the world and ourselves. When I slow down and dwell on the advent, that first appearing of God in flesh for the sake of such a sorry and rebellious lot, I am nearly always brought to tears. When I focus on the fact that He would do this for me, my knees buckle and my heart bows in reverence. Who, but God, would love so greatly that he would sacrifice the Perfect, the Innocent for the imperfect and guilty? I scarce can envision such a love, yet I know it is true.



I'm most certain this is the best Christmas greeting I have ever had.Thank you Brother for sharing with us.You got me to thinking now,"Merry Christmas" as often as we say it,now, is a mere salutation.THE LORD HIMSELF,came to live among us,and Gave HIS life that we may live.May The Blessings of our LORD over shadow us all.


----------



## christianhunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Merry Christmas to you Christianhunter and to all the other brother's and sister's in Christ that I've come to know on this forum.
> Our unity is not found in complete agreement on all issues.  Our unity is found in Jesus Christ and giving Him our complete life.
> We are united in that we each seek new life in Christ.
> 
> Saturday, we'll remember the day God chose to come to the world he created.



Amen,my dear Brother.


----------



## thedeacon (Dec 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a very happy new year to all of you.
I hope that the new year will prove to be a rewarding time
for everyone and that we all will grow closer to God and his
word.

God Bless


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 23, 2010)

Merry
Christmas


----------



## huntmore (Dec 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 23, 2010)

gtparts said:


> There is something that has been bothering me for several years now and I think I have finally put my finger on it. It is not so much the use of the word "merry", for we should all find joy and pleasure in the celebration of our Lord's birth. It is more the sense that we spend more time and energy in the merry-making than in the solemn contemplation of the event and all it's implications for the world and ourselves. When I slow down and dwell on the advent, that first appearing of God in flesh for the sake of such a sorry and rebellious lot, I am nearly always brought to tears. When I focus on the fact that He would do this for me, my knees buckle and my heart bows in reverence. Who, but God, would love so greatly that he would sacrifice the Perfect, the Innocent for the imperfect and guilty? I scarce can envision such a love, yet I know it is true.


 
Brother, you oft put down in words the message and perspective my heart rejoices over.  Thanks ! 

And to all my bro's & sista's in the faith, I also say a hearty Merry Christmas, with thanks as well for many of the challenging and rewarding reads throughout the forum.
I hope where ever your path takes you, that our Lord will be your guide... for Christmas and the New Year.  
Be ye blessed & be ye safe!


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 24, 2010)

Have a Merry Christmas and a safe New Year



Signing Off Until the New Year...


----------



## formula1 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re:*

Merry Christmas to all on the GON SF. I wish everyone here every spiritual blessing in hevenly places in Christ Jesus.


----------



## apoint (Dec 24, 2010)

May the road rise to meet you, 
May the wind be always at your back,
May the sun shine warm upon your face,
The rains fall soft upon your fields and,
Until we meet again,
May God hold you always in the palm of His hand.

Happy Birthday Yeshua, and may your love and spirit fill us all.


----------

